# Bananas in rum



## Bennyboy65 (Mar 4, 2005)

This is my favorite dessert that has bananas in it.

- Fry some butter and brown sugar in a frying pan.
- Slice the bananas in half length ways.
- Add some rum into the frying pan.
- place the bananas in the frying pan.
- let the bananas fry for just under one minute then flip the bananas over and fry for just under one minute.
- serve the bananas on a plate with the rum sauce poured over the top.

This is delicious!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 4, 2005)

Isn't this the same as Bananas Foster?  hmmm, bananas, butter, brown sugar, rum.........what's not to love?


----------



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

sounds similar to bananas foster.


Ingredients: - 1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
- 1 cup brown sugar
- 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
- 1/4 cup banana liqueur
- 4 bananas, cut in half lengthwise, then halved 
- 1/4 cup dark rum
- 4 scoops vanilla ice cream


Directions: 

Combine the butter, sugar, and cinnamon in a flambé pan or skillet. 
Place the pan over low heat either on an alcohol burner or on top of the stove, and cook, stirring, until the sugar dissolves. 
Stir in the banana liqueur, then place the bananas in the pan. 
When the banana sections soften and begin to brown, carefully add the rum. 
Continue to cook the sauce until the rum is hot, then tip the pan slightly to ignite the rum. 
When the flames subside, lift the bananas out of the pan and place four pieces over each portion of ice cream. 
Generously spoon warm sauce over the top of the ice cream and serve immediately.
Serves Four


----------

